# estar cansado



## mirla

¡Hola!
Me gustaría saber ¿qué expresiones coloquiales gráficas utilizáis para expresar la idea de 'estar cansado'?
Por ejemplo, nosotros, los rusos decimos 'estoy cansado como un perro' o 'me siento un limón exprimido'.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Estoy hecho polvo.
Estoy para el arrastre (estoy pa la`rrastre).

Saludos


----------



## Janis Joplin

Estoy como el coronel tojo... to'jodido.


----------



## Pinairun

Estoy _molido_.


----------



## Lexinauta

*'Estoy muerto de cansancio.'*


----------



## Vampiro

Toy pa’ la cagá ’e cansao.
_


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

¿"Estoy rendido" no se usa con ese sentido en otros países? El DRAE no recoge ese uso.


----------



## chamyto

Estoy plof .


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> ¿"Estoy rendido" no se usa con ese sentido en otros países? El DRAE no recoge ese uso.



En España sí.

Saludos


----------



## Vampiro

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> ¿"Estoy rendido" no se usa con ese sentido en otros países? El DRAE no recoge ese uso.


Claro que se usa, es menos coloquial, pero se usa bastante en Chile.
_


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

En Galicia (España) también se dice " estar descangallado (escangallao)" como la letra del tango del gran Gardel.

Saludos de nuevo


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

O estoy hecho una braga...


----------



## EduardoGonzalez

Estoy más cansado que un perro, se emplea aquí también de manera habitual. 

Más chistosas: 
Estoy más cansado que el fontanero del Titanic.
Estoy más cansado que el albañil de la muralla china.
 Estoy más cansado que el cirujano plástico de Michael Jackson.


----------



## oa2169

"Estoy como sobrado de tigre"
"Estoy mas *mamada* que una teta"

Por si acaso, DRAE:

*mamado**, da**.*
(Del part. de _mamar_).
* 2.* adj. coloq._ Col._ Fatigado por un esfuerzo físico o intelectual intenso.

Saludos.


----------



## KirkandRafer

Estar reventado, estar destrozado, estar hecho mierda...


----------



## duvija

Estoy fundida.


----------



## marisalasx87

Estoy arruinado.


----------



## Lurrezko

Hay que ver lo que cansa este foro.

Un saludo


----------



## KirkandRafer

marisalasx87 said:


> Estoy arruinado.


Por curiosidad, ¿de dónde eres?

Aquí tu expresión no se entendería bien.


----------



## oa2169

De acuerdo con Lurrezko: Este foro cansa mas que un cacorro en la espalda (de un hombre, por supuesto).


----------



## XiaoRoel

Y en refranes:
Molido_ estoy como alheña de ir y venir a la a_ceña.
_A la vuelta del sol caga el buey en el timón._


----------



## Vampiro

Más cansado que caballo de bandido.
_


----------



## cordobes82

También en Argentina muy común: "no doy más". Para variar un poco el verbo estar al principio, ¿vieron? 

Agregaría otra cosa: todas estas son expresiones, o expresiones coloquiales, como dijo el autor. pero "sinónimo" es otra cosa.

Sinónimos de cansado serían: extenuado, exhausto, agotado, etc.


----------



## mirla

cordobes82, en realidad lo que quería eran las frases hechas que expresan la idea del cansacio. Los sinónimos les puedo encontrar en el diccionario, y las frases no(


----------



## swift

En Costa Rica, “hecho leña”.


> c10. ǁ ~ leña.
> i. loc. verb. _Gu, Ho, ES, Ni, CR, Cu, PR, Ve, Ec, Pe._ Destrozar _una cosa_. pop + cult → espon.
> ii. _Gu, Ho, ES, Ni, RD, Ec, Pe._ Apocar o humillar a _alguien_. pop.
> iii.    _Gu, ES, Ni, CR, Ec._ Provocar _algo_ cansancio físico. pop.
> 
> Diccionario de americanismos | Asociación de Academias de la Lengua Española


----------



## lagartija68

Estoy hecho percha/concha.


----------



## Calambur

Estoy hecha pelota.


----------



## zema

Estoy fusilado.


----------



## Agró

Cuando estamos cansados de verdad, que hasta nos cuesta pronunciar la palabra "cansado" entera, decimos

Estoy muy *canso*.
¡Qué *canso *estoy!

canso, cansa | Diccionario de la lengua española


----------



## anahiseri

mirla lo va a tener difícil para decidirse, se va  a cansar....


----------



## Seelewig

Agró said:


> Cuando estamos cansados de verdad, que hasta nos cuesta pronunciar la palabra "cansado" entera, decimos
> 
> Estoy muy *canso*.
> ¡Qué *canso *estoy!
> 
> canso, cansa | Diccionario de la lengua española


Me encanta *canso*.  Además del sentido de "cansado", lo entiendo como algo o alguien que cansa (como "pesado", o "latoso"):
_Antonio es un canso, siempre está con la misma historia._


----------



## Agró

Seelewig said:


> Me encanta *canso*.  Además del sentido de "cansado", lo entiendo como algo o alguien que cansa (como "pesado", o "latoso"):
> _Antonio es un canso, siempre está con la misma historia._



Así es, pero con el verbo "ser".
Estar canso = Estar cansado.
Ser un canso = Ser un pelma.


----------



## Seelewig

OK, ¡oído!


----------



## Ballenero

No puedo ni con mi alma.


----------



## swift

Ballenero said:


> No puedo ni con mi alma.


¡Qué terrible! 😨 Muy gráfica y eficaz esta expresión.


----------



## elprofe

Las que más uso:
_Estoy molido
Estoy to' reventao
Estoy pa'l arrastre
No puedo (ni) con mi alma
Estoy hecho polvo/mierda_


----------



## Şafak

elprofe said:


> Estoy to' reventao
> Estoy pa'l arrastre


Si las pronunicio sin las contracciones (por ejemplo, estoy para el arrastre). ¿Funciona o suena mal?


----------



## swift

Sonaría algo artificial y relamido.


----------



## Şafak

OK, ¡oído! señor LSD gatito. Gracias.


----------



## Rocko!

mirla said:


> los rusos decimos 'estoy cansado como un perro'


Algo que creo que podría ser demasiado local (Península de Yucatán) es "quedé sacando la lengua" para narrar algo que no es reciente, o "ya estoy sacando la lengua" para decir que uno está agitado por un esfuerzo reciente (hay que decir "ya" en esta oración, y en la primera frase no se debe agregar un "_me_": "me quedé").
—_Mira a Juan, ya está sacando la lengua. Se ve que no está acostumbrado a hacer ejercicios_.


----------



## elprofe

Aquí en España también entenderíamos lo de "va sacando la lengua". Me puedo imaginar yo diciendo algo como "voy con la lengua fuera ya" en mitad de una maratón por ejemplo.


----------



## Xiscomx

Por aquí priva lo de _Estoy más cansado que el coño de la Bernarda _al que algunos, para enfatizar añaden: ..._que de día los recibe a pares y de noche en manada_.


----------



## fenixpollo

El tema ya ha sido suficientemente debatido, por lo que el hilo queda cerrado. Gracias.


----------

